

How to make a Rails app faster with Redis - aledalgrande
https://medium.com/@aledalgrande/how-to-make-a-rails-app-faster-with-redis-bfa3e5f48fcf

======
itamarhaber
Nice intro but I disagree about the gotcha - you can tune persistency so that
every operation is written to disk, it will just make Redis much slower. One
of the unique things in Redis is that you can decide for yourself on the
persistence vs performance tradeoff.

